# win win inno max and cxt



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Both fantastic bows, you won't go wrong with either. However, the Inno max is gonna be the more forgiving bow. It has less vibration and weights a little less than the CXT. Both risers are made of carbon fiber/graphite but the Max is a little more streamline, therefore making it lighter. They aren't that different. Many Olympians use the CXT and many use the MAX as well. If I were you I would save the 100 bucks and get a CXT simply because it isn't that different from the Max.


----------



## deeeejc (Mar 19, 2011)

The Max is a little heavier and stiffer at 1300 grams as compared to the CXT which is 1250 grams(According to Win and wins website). The max is a slightly newer design. But they are much the same and most people would not notice any difference shooting between the two.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'd take your riser money and convert it into arrow or coaching money.

-Grant


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Grant, are you related to King Midas by any chance?


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Grant has the right idea. Instead of what I told you I would use the money to get a better sight or arrows. The SF forged is a really nice bow. Unless you're a proffesional Olympic shooter doing 70 meters or more, you don't really need a W&W Max or CXT. But what do I know? I'm just a guy on the computer


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> I have been using a win win sf forged plus for a while and i was interested in upgrading to a better riser


Curious as to why. Of course, it's your money and you can get whatever you want, but why do you want a more expensive riser?


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Based on your previous thread I have to guess you don't have much experience yet. Because of that the suggestions for better, arrows, sights, and coaching will benefit you far more than another riser. You cannot outshoot the riser you already have and you cannot buy better scores. Find a coach in your area and practice with what you have.


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

Old Sarge said:


> Based on your previous thread I have to guess you don't have much experience yet. Because of that the suggestions for better, arrows, sights, and coaching will benefit you far more than another riser. You cannot outshoot the riser you already have and you cannot buy better scores. Find a coach in your area and practice with what you have.


Well i have a really good coach and he coaches for free so... also since if i know im going to upgrade sometime in my life why not just upgrade now and never need to upgrade again?


----------



## gumibears (Jun 1, 2008)

Old Sarge said:


> Based on your previous thread I have to guess you don't have much experience yet. Because of that the suggestions for better, arrows, sights, and coaching will benefit you far more than another riser. You cannot outshoot the riser you already have and you cannot buy better scores. Find a coach in your area and practice with what you have.


^this
Well assuming you arent made of money (otherwise you should just buy whatever the current top olympian has because you cant go wrong with it), then you might want to focus on upgrading to better limbs/arrows, adding stabilizer if you dont have one, etc. Until youve shot awhile with the SF riser (which is a pretty good riser anyway), you wont be able to tell what is good with any of the inno risers.

To answer the main question, there really isnt much diff between the two risers. The max is heavier and features a back weight hole to allow you to put a back weight.


----------



## DruFire (Jan 10, 2013)

yes, you will eventually upgrade your riser. However, in the beginning shooting a $100 riser or a $1000 riser will not change your shooting or scores. 

Improvements to form are always the best " bow upgrade ".
With More efficient limbs with torsional stability and better (properly spined) Arrows/fletchings, being tied for 2nd.
sight, wont make any difference in shooting, just keep in mind " cheap sights " are usually made of weaker materials and tend to rattle more. and usually more expensive sights have better micro adjustments.
stabilizers, a friend of mine always says... " its just weight on a stick " so a $50 stick or $500 sticks. up to you. It seems to me that stabs only really make a BIG difference at higher poundage. IE:: Stabilizers not being stiff enough.

And as a CXT owner, Don't let the " follow through/center shot " hype sell you. If your form is not right you will still slap your arm with the string.
I will say that I am very happy with the lack of vibration/after shock of the cxt riser. This is only my 2nd riser, so i can't say that i have much to compare it to. With out a doubt a lot nicer to shoot than my old Hoyt horizon. But that's comparing a 250$ riser to a 700$ riser.

is less vibration worth $500 to you?

At the end of the day, you will shoot what you like or what feels good to you. So my only suggestion to you would be to " Try, before you buy "

Edit:: i see AT is still having issues with the word "sight" turning it into a link.


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

if i am going to upgrade in the future then what is the difference between upgrading now and upgrading later? thanks


----------



## gumibears (Jun 1, 2008)

There is no difference. However, in the future, there will be an even "better" inno. What everyone is trying to say is that its better to upgrade the other stuff because that makes a more impactful difference in your shooting compared to an upgrade of the riser if you have limited resources. If you are looking for something that looks awesome and can afford it, then just upgrade now. Heck if I could afford it, I'd upgrade too. You wont be disappointed with either the cxt or max, so get whatever one you think looks the best.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

dylpickleeeeeee said:


> if i am going to upgrade in the future then what is the difference between upgrading now and upgrading later? thanks


Well in the future the Inno Max 2 will be out... Or maybe they will call it the Inno Max-X. I kind of like that one 

I was in your shoes not too long ago. Last year to be exact. Ive never posted an equipment upgrade thread here because there are a million out there with the EXACT same sentiment. Everyone on this forum is going to tell you to invest in coaching, myself included.

Now, armed with this information, you have two options.

1) Ignore everyone, get what you want and start shooting.
2) Listen and invest in more solid coaching.

Basically do whatever you want to do.

What did I do though? I did both actually. From my Nexus riser I had from back in 2007, I bought my HPX and F7 limbs. I bought some ACE arrows, I went up in poundage. I did ALL OF THAT. And it did NOT make me a better shooter. The only thing that made me better was getting my current coach. In two weeks he changed everything about my shot and made me shoot even better than I ever did. 

Do I regret investing all this in equipment rather than getting coaching? Not one bit. I love my bow and I have a good solid job and financial backing to throw several thousand on this sport every year (well it feels like every month to be honest!). However, you need to make these choices on your own or with someone who knows you best, i.e. your coach. We cant tell you when or what to upgrade to.

And in the sakes of keeping this on topic and to allow myself to step off my soap box. Get the Inno Max. Why? Because it looks cooler :shade:

EDIT: Oh and one last bit. When I upgraded from my Nexus/Kap Winstorm and Kaya K1 limb setup to my HPX/F7 setup, I did not notice a single difference at all. Not one bit. They both felt the same to me. Heck, they still do. Talking about going from "outdated" tech riser and $100 limbs to a current gen riser and $700 limbs.


----------



## DruFire (Jan 10, 2013)

dylpickleeeeeee said:


> if i am going to upgrade in the future then what is the difference between upgrading now and upgrading later? thanks


The only difference between upgrading now vs in the future, In the future (assuming your archery skill improves) you'll notice a difference in the bow. Doing so now, purely cosmetics.

If you have the $, go for it.

I did, However my motto has always been "moderation is for the weak".


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

Okay well i think i might just get it now because i dont think i am going to wait 3 years fo rthe next inno to come out


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Go for it! And enjoy it!

Half the fun of archery is the toys!!


----------



## rasyad (Nov 22, 2005)

I am just setting up a 27" Inno Max and would recommend it without reservation. My last bow was also a Win & Win, (TF Apec) The new "T-Block" limb mount and adjustment system is very solid and well designed. I make good use of the back stabilizer mount (for my wrist sling). 

Rasyad


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

thanks for the information. i will go ahead and order the inno max. well i think i will wait a couple months


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

do you have a quality sight, rest/plunger, tab and are your arrows spined properly--not just OK but pretty much perfect? Sight? You don't need a $300 sight but a sub $100 will likely fail sooner than you want, rest/plunger-- rest is easy, plunger- you go too cheap on and you'll regret it--they break or don't stay in tune--but you don't need a $100+ plunger either. 

If you're satisfied with the everything that will bolt to the riser, great, if not...get that stuff first.

Look at used equip too...you can save a bundle by going used. The cost of getting a new inno riser, I got riser, limbs, rest, plunger, sight, string, arrows (14 redline) tab...purchased here. True, it's an older version but so what, it's a fantastic riser and I'm out shooting for less than what I could buy a new riser.


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

yeah, all my other equiptment is pretty good


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo (Oct 16, 2011)

dylpickleeeeeee said:


> Okay well i think i might just get it now because i dont think i am going to wait 3 years fo rthe next inno to come out


The difference is in 3year you will know why (and if) you want to upgrade and what you want from you riser....do you know it now??

But it seems you just want to buy....so then buy


----------



## EBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Someone please answer this for me, both those risers are obviously very nice, but I believe both are made in China. How can they justify charging that much for a bow made in China, that I don't understand. The cost of carbon is not that much, maybe slightly more than forged aluminum, their SF forged in made in China and very reasonable, but that carbon bow seems a bit overpriced especially since it is made in China and not Korea or USA.


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

Ar-Pe-Lo said:


> The difference is in 3year you will know why (and if) you want to upgrade and what you want from you riser....do you know it now??
> 
> But it seems you just want to buy....so then buy


thats a good point you have. maybe i will take that into consideration


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

EBK said:


> Someone please answer this for me, both those risers are obviously very nice, but I believe both are made in China. How can they justify charging that much for a bow made in China, that I don't understand. The cost of carbon is not that much, maybe slightly more than forged aluminum, their SF forged in made in China and very reasonable, but that carbon bow seems a bit overpriced especially since it is made in China and not Korea or USA.


Are they not made in korea? thats a bummer. i would think they are so expensive they would be made in korea


----------



## gumibears (Jun 1, 2008)

If I recall correctly, I read/heard that W&W's top tier line of risers/limbs ARE made in Korea while all the other stuff is made in China. Heck, their HQ in Korea still is a factory, they might as well use it. The reason why things are expensive is because the market bears it. If people are willing to pay that much for a carbon-fiber anything, then that will be the price. Anyway, that is a political decision, the fact of the matter is that those top tier stuff from W&W and any other manufacturer are going to be good due to quality control and not necessarily where they are made.


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

I called the Win win today at korea and they told me that the riser is infact made in china but the stabalizers and such aren't


----------



## gumibears (Jun 1, 2008)

ah ic thanks for the info.


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

no problem, but the quality of the riser i suppose is still going to be superb


----------



## Cappagardi (Oct 2, 2012)

My first riser was a Inno CXT and I purchased it simply because it is amazing to look at and i'm very shallow like that. Ive never shot another riser so can't comment but there are couple of archers shooting the MAX at my club and they are respectively the top two guys at the range. I just bought the best I could afford which was and Inno CXT riser, Inno Limbs, shibuya DX button (want a Bieter), Copper John ANT 2 sight with a TITAN sight pin, and ACE arrows. I say why muck about? I Shot 573 on a portsmouth within 9 months and then promptly knackered my shoulder - currently in no-archery for three months rehab for being a stupid overbowed big headed t++t.


----------

